# Is this sub forum dead? I'm in-between a surge and a juicy place.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

They did away with surge in my area. But we get to name our own price for now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

no surge here; just a heat bloom that signifies something to somebody. No dollar amount or ratio. Just the bloom.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Yes. Yes surge is dead. Sure they are using it now to try and lure drivers out, but as soon as drivers start to go back out. ( next week) those numbers will drop like a hot rock.


----------

